# Amplificador con VMA2016



## Agucasta (Feb 3, 2011)

Buenas, les hago un aporte ya que busqué sobre estos integrados, la serie VMA 20XX. En este caso, el VMA2016, de 10W.

Los encontré en la sección "DIY Electronic Parts" en un sitio de _Freeshipping_.

El chip es este:






y un módulo amplificador sería este:





Leyendo el datasheet, es bastante malo. Porque entrega 10W sobre 8Ohm, con una THD de 10%. Es una locura. Mientras que la THD baja a 0.07% cuando la potencia baja a 4W. La ventaja es que ocupa muy poco lugar, es pequeñísimo.

Acá un esquema del amplificador:





Otra desventaja es el precio: 13.43 u$s con envío gratuito desde China. (el módulo amplificador completo) o 9.95 u$s con envío gratuito sólo el integrado.

Se alimenta desde 12v a 16v, por lo que no es muy bueno para pequeños amplificadores como los de Notebook, o Ipod, etc.


Y nada más. Sólo lo posteo porque no lo ví por acá en el foro, y de paso ampliar el bagaje cultural de los foristas.

Está de más aclarar que NO hice un amplificador de estos, ni estoy por hacerlo. Es más, no tengo ni idea si ese chip se consigue de este lado del planisferio.

PD: Agrego el _datasheet_ del "pequeño".

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

Te comento algo Asgustín, en amplificadores pequeños esa cifra es normal a máxima potencia, nadie escuaha el equipo al mango porque dara lo peor, porque? porque esta al limite, si hay sobre exitación te recortara horriblemente En una habitación promedio si vos pones la música a 5W por canal no podes dialogar ni escuahar si tocan la puerta y menos si suena el teléfono o el celular y que encima a esa potencia tenga .07 de THD es grandioso!!, tenes que fijarte y estudiar las hojas de datos por ejemplo de los TDA  y ver como se comporta la curva de distorción, y vas a ver que cuadndo más grande el amplificador la THD a mácima potencia va bajando, como es esto?
En los ampificadores a partir de los 25-40 en adelante, el primero a 50V de fuente  a 65 el segungo si vos sacas los calculos pueden dar más potencia, peo que ocurre si utilizo toda la amplitud de la señal para lograr la mayor potencia, se me dispara la THD, entonces se limita la potencia a un valor menor, en la práctica a la inversa para X vatios se le da un poquito más de tensión a fin de que el amplifciador no este al limite y a máxima potencia tengamos una THD razonable entonces en la gama baja media de potencia tendremos una calidad excelente...
El problema es a bajas tensiones, siguiendo el lineamiiento planteado para las potencias mencionadas me da lo siguiente
Para 24V sobre 8 ohms obtendre 6W
Para 12V sobre 8 ohms obtendre 1.5W
para 12V sobre 4 ohms obtendre 3W pero seran 3W de muy buena calidad
Pero si descarto calidad y pemito más distorción la potencia puede a 4-4.5W pero la dstorción se me disparo al 10%, y si tengo en cuenta que la bateria llega a 14.4 y puedo llegar a 6W pero siempre a una elevada distorción y en BTL obtengo 24W pero siempre al 10%

Toma cualquier amplicador de coche que te entregue 24W(eso que dicen 45W es bajo la norma EIA que contempla trnasitorios) y pone dos TDA2006 en puente a 8 ohms y me contas la calidad de sonido entre uno y otro, y si encima lo comparas con un equipo norma de 25W a 8ohms luego me contas cual de los tres tiene mejor calidad.
Por otro lado un amplificador a la misma potencia uno a 4ohms y el otro a 8ohms este último tendra mayor calidad y menor THD, por eso por ejemplo en los TV como el audio llega en FM en la subportadora de sonido, se utilizan parlantes de 16 ohms, en equipos que han cudidado el dettalle del sondio como los philipss los primeros 26 tenian un sonido increible, otros como el trndset que tambien tenia control de graves y agudos y tenian tweter tenian un sonido envidiable

Bueno espero te sirva al igual que al resto de los foristas


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 7, 2011)

Muchas gracias Panda. Es muy completa tu información. Yo no armé este amplificador. (tampoco creo tener 10 dolares para encargarlo y 45 días de espera para tenerlo) Pero lo de las potencias y distorsiones me aclaró bastante. 

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

Dale abstenete de algunos ferntetts, rifa algunos besos entre tus admiradoras, trabaja de marichi por algunas semanas y ahorrate los 10 dólares
La idea es esa brindar infomación, útil y como entender un poco las hojas de datos, me alegro que te sirviera


----------



## elperros (Mar 27, 2011)

Muchachos es increíble la información que rescato de posts como estos. Les agradezco a ambos.


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 27, 2011)

Gracias! 

Saludos!


----------



## zopilote (Mar 27, 2011)

Agucasta dijo:


> Muchas gracias Panda. Es muy completa tu información. Yo no armé este amplificador. (tampoco creo tener 10 dolares para encargarlo y 45 días de espera para tenerlo) Pero lo de las potencias y distorsiones me aclaró bastante.
> 
> Saludos!


 Las entregas a sudamerica son la primera semana de cada mes, y ellos tardan unos tres dias para empaquetarlo, en total solo serian  10 dias, si lo haces en momento oportuno.


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola:

Me surge unas dudas, ya que en el datasheet no lo especifica claramente, ademas, no da mucha informacion...
El amplificador, se supone que es de clase D, cierto? (por la eficacia y eso...) pero no menciona nada de filtros, no es estraño?

Lo de la maxima potencia con la distorsion, eso, no es al reves? es decir, cuanto menor sea la resistencia de la carga, puede entrgar mas potencia (a esa distorsion que especifica)...

@Panda: te agradeceria que explicaras, por que, un amplificador de 8Ω tendra menos distorsion que otro de 4Ω, es que, tambien he oido eso antes, y no entiendo por que puede ser 

Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2011)

De donde se puede inferir suponer lo que dices?
No hay nada que lleve a pensar que es un clase D, más bien todo lo contrario......

Lo de la máxima potencia es tal cual lo expuse, la mayoria entiende bastante mal ese punto, a más corriente por la salida peor calidad de audio a menos potencia de la maxima tambien es mejor la calidad el audio...... por eso es una tontera extraer hast el útimo watio, la distorsción depende de la potencia y la frecuencia.
Las modas sin conocimiento llevan a hacer cosas o entenderla mal, cuando la coriene pasa de cierto 
punto en la salida la distorción se dipapra de golpe a valores intolerables, Un transistor manejando 3A se esfuerza menos que manejando 6A o 12A, las condiciones de conduccipon para esas corriente no son las
 optimas, tambien tiene que ver con otras cuestiones que son un tanto complejas porque implican conocer otras cosas primero.

Tu confuxión viene me parece de la iterpretación de que cuando se dice menor sea la carga , esta hablando en otros terminos cuando mayor sea su impedancia....
Por el contrario cuando mayor sea la carga, habal de menor impedancia menor impedancia=+ corrirente lo que equivala a mayor esfuerzo.

Eno otras palabras un parlante de 4Ohms a x amplifiacador le produce más carga que uno de 8 ohms
Espero se entienda


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 9, 2011)

Claro, si te he entendido bien, debe ser por la corriente... claro que a la misma potencia, por el altavoz de 4Ω (y por consiguiente por el amplificador) circulara mas corriente que por el de 8Ω... entonces la perdida de calidad es por que circula mas corriente por el amplificador con altavoz a 4Ω, cierto? 
Entonces me surge otra duda: se podria solucionar esto diseñando el amplificador de 4Ω para que trabaje con mas corriente, y asi conseguir la misma calidad de sonido?
Aunque llegados a este punto, se puede decir, que si colocamos un altavoz de 8Ω a este apmlificador diseñado para 4Ω, y le aumentamos la tension de alimentacion (respetando las corrientes de polarizacion y las tensiones maximas de los transistores...) sonara mejor con la carga de 8Ω que con la de 4Ω?

En cuanto a lo de clase D lo digo por que en el datasheet dice que la eficacia maxima es del 88%... ademas que un circuito integrado tan pequeño que segun dice entrega 2 x 10W y no tenga disipador me parece imposible o imprudente para un amplificador de clase AB, ademas dice que practicamente no se calienta a potencia maxima; por lo que deduzco sera un clase D o switching (o creo que algunos lo llaman T)... se que existen unos filterless, pero en el datasheet (el resto de integrados de amplificador tipo D que he visto) mencionan algo sobre el filtro, por eso lo digo, y me surgio la duda; por que la verdad no especifica que sea clase D...

Lo de la maxima potencia, me equivoque, quise decir "cuanto menor sea la resistencia de la carga"... Panda, coincido con lo que dijiste antes sobre la potencia, me refiero a que en el datasheet te da estos valores:

Max power   
(THD+N = 10%) 
5W x 2 for 4Ω load 
10W x 2 for 8Ω load 
15w x 2 for 16Ω load 

mi pregunta es si estos valores pueden ser correctos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

Eso esta bien, cuando dice a máxima potenica, indica que para la potencia maxima inidicada exede el 10% si te fijas en las curvas de amplificadores como los TDA20XX y otros como los LM de national veras que la distonrsíoon a bajs potencias tiene valores bajos al ir subiedo esta lo hace en forma moderada, pero a partird de cierto punto sube abruptamente.

Por lo tanto los valores declarados y teniendo en cuenta la tensión de alimentación son normales, no hay nada de extraño


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 9, 2011)

Lo digo por que suelo mirar muchos datasheet, y me refiero a que los 5w deben ser a 16Ω y los 15w para 4Ω, de acuerdo con la distorsion, no?

Os propongo que echeis una ojeada a este integrado, yo diria que se parece al VMA2016, pero mas potente, es el TA2020 y en eBay lo he visto desde 8$ (con envio incluido).


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

Volves a cometer un error de concepto ya que esas distorciones medidas a maxima potneica con esas cargas tabien lo son a difereantes voltajes, la THD no es una constante, lee un poco más de información, si te fijas dice que funciona de 10V a 22V. Ellos obviaron la tensión pero no hace falta ya que es más que logico, con lo cual dan entender que es la máxima potencia segun diferentes configuraciones y dle la cuan no deberia pasar.
Por otro lado y lo lamento te volves a equivovar lee bien y vas a ver que no tiene nada que ver uno con el otro

El TDA2020 lo conosco desde hace muchos años y trabaja en un rango de +-22V el doble que el otro, este tiene 14 pines el otro 18, el coneccionado no coincide de ninguna forma este puede trabajar como el otro ya que el TDA es un solo amplificador mientras que el otro tiene 4 amplis de baja potenica...... no se donde ves vos la igualdad.....


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 9, 2011)

Bueno, si tu dices que esta bien, pues no te voy a discutir nada; solo digo que me parece raro que se pueda sacar mas potencia con unos altavoces de mas ohmios... cosa que con el resto de amplificadores no ocurre.

Veo que no clicaste el enlace, ya que no se trata del TDA... es un amplificador switching de la marca TRIPATH (32 pines) TA2020-020... el nombre es parecido, pero nada que ver... echale una ojeada al datasheet, que es muy completo, de esos que integran "aplication notes".. y veras la similitud 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/Tripath/mXyzxwww.pdf


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

No leiste bien, cuando pusieron eso y vos lo reprodujiste dije que esas potencias estan tomadas a distintas tensiones de fuentes ya que el integrado trabaja desde 10 hasta 22V y para que tengas una idea con 24V y 8 ohms se obtienen 25W con 16 ohm aproximadamente 13W a una distorción muy baja, ellostoamaron 15W a 10% coincide plenamente....
Con 12V se sacan 1.5W aprox menos de 3 con 4 ohms pero como esta en puente da casi el doble unos 5W aprox a una distorsión que esta en valores 

Los tripath son clsas "T" y no tienen nada que ver con este otro, ya que este es clase AB

Cuando el tripaht te muestra una potencia de 20W lo hace a muy baja distorción este otro dice 15W su potencia de calidad esta entre 10 y 12W ya tenemos una muy buena diferencia

Por otro lado fijate el precio de lo que sale un tripath....

Ah primero que todos esos tienen muchos más pines que este otro y el coneccionado externo no tiene nada que ver no coinciden ni alli.


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 9, 2011)

Entonces te refieres a que esas potencias que da, estan tomadas con una tension de alimentacion diferente? (cosa que no especifica en el datasheet... si es asi, y ya van muchas cosas que no aclara el datasheet)

En cuanto a las similitudes, siento discrepar, como dije antes:


eL1ct dijo:


> Os propongo que echeis una ojeada a este integrado, yo diria que se parece al VMA2016, pero mas potente, es el TA2020 y en eBay lo he visto desde 8$ (con envio incluido).



Como dije antes me extrañaria que este amplificadoe sea de clase AB:


eL1ct dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de clase D lo digo por que en el datasheet dice que la eficacia maxima es del 88%... ademas que un circuito integrado tan pequeño que segun dice entrega 2 x 10W y no tenga disipador me parece imposible o imprudente para un amplificador de clase AB, ademas dice que practicamente no se calienta a potencia maxima; por lo que deduzco sera un clase D o switching (o creo que algunos lo llaman T)... se que existen unos filterless, pero en el datasheet (el resto de integrados de amplificador tipo D que he visto) mencionan algo sobre el filtro, por eso lo digo, y me surgio la duda; por que la verdad no especifica que sea clase D...


Ademas lo pone aqui

Desde mi punto de vista, la class T y la D son practicamente iguales.
Aqui lo explica bien (ademas segun dice, Tripath se fue a la quiebra)

Y claro, me refiero a que se parecen en prestaciones, no en el aspecto exterior, ya que esta claro que el Tripath no es tan compacto... solo digo que van en la misma linea... son de la misma generacion... (si se me permiten las expresiones)


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2011)

No cabe compararar ambos de ese modo, ya que no es la forma de comparar, cos cosas que son muy diferentes en todos los aspectos, fisicos, funcionales, dimensionales, rendimientos,clases.....

Los amplificadores Tipath se los claseifica dentro de los clases, pero decir que es un claseD, es no saber el principio y tencologias de funcionamiento, ya que entre un clase D y el de tripath hay un abismo tecnologico muy grande, De echo los clases D tal como fueron concebidos, no eran buenos casusaban muchisima distornsión en las señales, y eran incapaz de competir en tal sentido con cualquier Clase AB, lo que llevo que en muchos años no hubiera de estos amplificadores y no se popularizaran, finalmente cada fabricante debio desarrollar su propia tecnologia para superar las carencias horiginales y asi nace el S-Master de Sony , o el T de tripaht que se basa en correcciones mediante algoritmos(basicamente tiene un micro dediicado incorporado)

Y lo otros fabricantes debieron hacer lo mismo agregar codificaión similar al pcm, ya que la indea original es insuficiente para hacer un amplificador como la gente

Si vos te gtuias por atriculos como esos, no vas a llegar a nigun lado, son opiniones de gente que quien las conocie? en ninguna parte habla ni describre como funciona exactamente, ese articulo de tecnico no tiene nada es puro chusmerio, no se sitan fuentes confiables, de echo Hitachi los adopto para sua equipos y alli por ejemplo ni los menciona, donde dice de haberlo simetido a un ensayo de laboratorio para establecer y ver sus caracteisticas, con todas las curvas y demas?

Yo cuando te hablo, no me baso en ese tipo de información barata de la cual esta llena la red, si no de informes técnicos seios, acompañados de docmumentación que fundamentan los concetos.

Una explicación de como es el funcionmiento de estos amplificadores entre textos y graficos llevaria varias páginas de un formato tabloide.

Esta en cada uno en saber distinguir las fuentes de información y que tomar de ellas


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 13, 2011)

Bueno, no todos los aspectos; ambos dicen ser stereo, proponen un circuito con salida de puente completo, por lo tanto alimentacion simple, eficacias casi identicas (no se por que dices lo contrario), y creo que puedo decir que ambos son de clase "switching", la distorsion no es igual, pero, considero que es comparable (bastante baja para ser amplificadores switching)... 

Dices que los amplificadores Tripath se los clasifica dentro delos clases... y que amplificador no se cclasifica dentro de los clases? que yo sepa, independientemente de los detalles del circuito, se clsifican en clases, por sus principios de funcionamiento:









Sobre el enlace que puse antes, lo puse por lo que dicen los foristas, el articulo, ni lo he leido; mejor te lo cito:

*Amplificadores Clase "T".. Existen...?*



> *hector_vega*
> Ummmm... como te respondere esto?...
> 
> Si y No... esa es la respuesta. En realidad "ClassT" es una marca registrada. Es decir, no es una nueva clase de amplificador. En realidad es un amplificador Clase D, pero es la manera en que Tripath (la compañia que lo desarrollo) lo implemento.
> ...


Ademas si sigues leyendo el foro, veras que no hablan muy bien de esa rebista... y a este tipo de amplificadores los llaman "full range classe D"...

De Wikipedia:


> *Special classes*
> 
> Several audio amplifier manufacturers have started "inventing" new classes as a way to differentiate themselves. These class names usually do not reflect any revolutionary amplification technique, and are used mostly for marketing purposes. This can easily be determined by the fact that the class name is trademarked or copyrighted. For example, Crown's K and I-Tech Series as well as several other models utilise Crown's patented class I (or BCA) technology. Lab.gruppen use a form of class D amplifier called class TD or tracked class D which tracks the waveform to more accurately amplify it without the drawbacks of traditional class D amplifiers.[_citation needed_]
> 
> ...


Por eso digo que:


eL1ct dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, la class T y la D son practicamente iguales.



Con eso no quiero decir que tengan la misma circuiteria... lo que quiero decir, es que a los amplificadores "switching" los llamo clsase-D.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

El otro amplifiacador no es swiching ni alli, si vos crees creer eso alla vos y tus creencias, yo me vaso en echos concretos, si fuera swiching debe llevar bobinas en las salidad para filtrar la portadora y ese no lo tiene....

Por otro lado, es obvio que pienses asi ya que si me decis que por estar en puente lleva funete simple, eso es un error ya que el echo que este en puente no tiene nada que ver con llevar fuente simple o partida.

Si lei el articulo por eso te puse lo que te puse una opinión sin fundamentos para nada, si a vos te sirve, formarte crtierio por cualquiera que pone cualquier cosa.... alla tu, a mi no me sirve

Las pruebas que sirven son las de laboratorios, ensayos adecuados, el resto es pura palabreria, por eso cuando hay muchos que hablan mal de los TDA, porque armaron algo y no les salio, imaginate si me puedo guiar por eso, esa es su experiencia, a mi no me sirve para nada porque eso es sujetivo, ya que hoy otros que los han montado y opinan lo contrario, hay un tercer grupo que los monto y dicen no sirve porque leen la hoja de datos y no tienen idea como se lee una hoja de datos, entonces eso es pura opinion sujetiva...

Yo se que los TDA son bueno porque, yo mismo, he armado y he realziado pruebas para constrastar con lo que dice las hojas de datos y he veridificado tras esos enayos que los datos son reales, y a su vez he comparado mis propias pruebas, con las realizadas por otras personas, y como estas personas acompañan esas pruebas con testimonio documental si me sirven como referencia, el resto es puro BLA BLA

Vos llamalos como qiuieras pero en electrónica, para poder entenderse cada  cosa tien su nombre, de echo con ese torpe criterio puede decir que clase A, B AB son iguales ya que tienen una entrada, una fuente una salida y todas amplifcan audio ya que son amplificadores.... y si decir eso inadmisible lo mismo no diferenciar las variantes de clases con salida conmutada, ya que el principio de funcionamiento es bien diferente y hay más diferencia, no sustaancial una enorme diferencia en las técnicas aplicadas en los amplificadore de las clases especia que es mayo que las que puede haber entre las clases A, B  y AB.

De tal forma que si utilizo el lenguaje técnico apropiado, me entiendo con cualquier persona del mundo, ahora si caca uno va a llamar las cosas por lo que le parece, y sin ningún criterio técnico estamos sonados...... imposble entenderse, cuando digo duty cycle, en todas las lenguas sabe a que me refiero y de eso se trata la técnica, utlizar un único lenguaje 


No te olvides que estas en un foro técnico no en una charla informal con tus amigos, aqui se debe utilizar el lenguaje apropiado, al pan pan y al vino vino


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 13, 2011)

Noto cierta hostilidad... Veo que no nos entendemos...

Primero me gustaria saber:
Cuando dices, "el otro amplificador" te refieres al VMA2016?
Cuando dices "el articulo" te refieres a lo que dijo hector_vega?
Es que acaso dije algo en contra de los TDA?
A que criterio te refieres cuando dices "torpe crierio"?

Y si me equivoco corrigeme, pero no digas; tu no sabes de esto ni de lo otro...

En cuanto a la alimentacion, me refiero a que no necesitan una fuente simetrica.

La verdad, no se si lees lo que escribo:


eL1ct dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de clase D lo digo por que en el datasheet dice que la eficacia maxima es del 88%... ademas que un circuito integrado tan pequeño que segun dice entrega 2 x 10W y no tenga disipador me parece imposible o imprudente para un amplificador de clase AB, ademas dice que practicamente no se calienta a potencia maxima; por lo que deduzco sera un clase D o switching (o creo que algunos lo llaman T)... se que existen unos filterless, pero en el datasheet (el resto de integrados de amplificador tipo D que he visto) mencionan algo sobre el filtro, por eso lo digo, y me surgio la duda; por que la verdad no especifica que sea clase D...


SSM2301 *Filterless* High Efficiency Mono 1.4 W Class-D Audio *Amplifier*
(es que por no llevar bobinas no puede ser switching?)

Se que hay diferentes metodos para modular los amplificadores switching, pero no son acaso de la misma familia? es que no utilizan la misma tecnica para amplificar en potencia, que consiste en saturar y cortar los trasistores de la salida? Que yo sepa, esta ultima etapa define las clases.

No quiero crear mal rollo...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 13, 2011)

Si al que dio origen al hilo

a ltodo lo que esta en esa página, en todo caso vega tan solo da una respuesta pero es subjetiva y no objeiva

Lo de los TDA es a modo de ejemplo(basado en post reales en este foro y otros ) si uno se guia solamente por dichos, no acompañados por documentación seria

Un criterio torpe seria cuando digo algo de pasada mirando por arriba(me ha pasado y ha sido una torpeza en tal caso mia) 

Porque dije eso, por lo que dije a continuación y por esto..... si yo te muestro la salida de tres amplificadores, y las vaa a ver exactamente igual incluso si ves un clase D discretos y miras su salida no vas a ver gran diferecia a simple vista con los otros y sin emabargo funcionan los cuatro de modo diferente,  y en esa diferencia, esta la mayor importancia, por alli puede llegar a ser muy sutil, ya que si te pongo un amplificador discreto y depende como lo porlarice(corriente de reposo) si es clase A, B o AB, si lo polarizo en clase A tendre la mejor calidad el peor de los rendimientos y si no esta adecuada la salida en breve tiempo volara, si me voy al otro extremo en la polarización, me pase a clase B, buen rendimiento pero una fuerte distorción por cruce(molesta al oído para quien lo escucha o se da cuenta) luego tengo un termino intermedio, y que hace que tenga buena calidad con buen rendimiento que son los amplificadores calea AB

Hoy en dia la mayoria de los circuitos en CI son clase AB

Si utilzo tu forma de ver los llamados amplificadores digitales, tendria que decir que son iguales o similares... y sin embargo no lo son

De las misma forma, la gran diferencia esta en como se maneja la señal de audio, ya que de acuerdo al criterio original para clase D producia una distorción muy grande, muy superior a cualquiera de las otras clases, y hacer algo más complejo para obtener una mala calidad donde la única ventaja era le rendimiento esta muy lejo de lo que se requiere para audio de calidad, al menos comercial, de alli que pasaron casi 30   años sin pena ni gloria con algunos casos aislados que no lograron impornerse porque si bien lograban una calidad medianamente aceptable, su costo lo hacia prohibitivo y se diluia en el tiempo como paso con muchos productos de distintas marcas

Recien con el uso de dispositivos dsp para tratamieno de la señal y corregir los errores que esta produce con el sistema clásico se logro mejorar la calidad, utilzando sistemas LSI) se ha conseguido presentar equipamiento que ha mejorado sustancialmente su calidad... pero sigue manteniendo problemas, si bien lo que hizo tripaht es lo que más se acerca, aun falta, pero al menos la cosa parece estar mejor encaminda ahora que hace años....

Por otro lado te digo que el VMA2016, es diferente porque tanto la solucion adoptada como el rendimiento corresponden a un clase AB y no a un Clase D, de echo estos últimos necesitan más componentes externos que un AB....
Y no por tener potencia similar, y tener una entrada y una salida, estar en puente y tener fuente simple son similares en lo absoluto, mirarlo como algo similar es aceptable para el profano en la materia, pero no aceptable desde el punto de vista técnico


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 13, 2011)

En cuanto a lo de las clases, creo que la imagen que puse lo expresa claramente; se trata de como trabajan los transistores de salida... La clase A yo no la conozco en potencia (en la practica me refiero; pero, creo que la mejor forma de construirlo es con un transformador, asi la corriente de polarizacion no pasa por el altavoz) un emisor comun seria un ejemplo, y abunda para manejar señales (de baja potencia). La clase B nunca la he visto en audio, no me parece una buena opcion, como bien dices, por la distorsion de cruce. La clase AB, como no (no se que decir, sobran las explicaciones). 30 años dices... no habia nacido ni siquiera mi idea, asi que no se muy bien a que te refieres con "el criterio original" de la clase D, yo todas las clase D que conozco para audio tienen una distorsion aceptable, como dices debe haber un mundo dentro de la modulacion... yo no digo que sean iguales, la ultima etapa define la clase, no la primera (por decirlo de algun modo).

Quiero saber que razones tienes para decir que el VMA2016 es mas cercano a la clase AB que a la D, desde el primer momento me parecio un class-D (o switcing) yo he revisado el datsheet que proporciono Agucasta, y no encuentro nada que indique otra direccion... no pretendo ser inperinente, pero parece que no te gusta lo que digo, ademas internet corrobora lo que digo, busca en internet "VMA2016 class".

Y claro, depende de como los mires, si los analizas con microscopio seguro que encontraras grandes diferencias en el silicio.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

Tus preguntas son obvias por demás, poner un tranformador a la salida es mandar a la basura lo mejor del Clase A, no tien ni sentido, sin embargo de clase B se vendieron millones de equipos de consumo en el mundo con salidas clase B, los millones de radios portatiles que se vendieron entre los 60 y casi los 80, hablan por si solo, claro eran con transistores de germanio, cuya diferencia con el silicio es el nivel de saturación .2V para el germanio .7V para el silicio  en el cruce el germanio tiene .4V menos que un solo trnasitor de silicio que llega a 1.4V para estos, lo cual hace que fuera aceptable y teniendo en cuenta que se trataba de un equipo de escucha másiva de calidad regular, donde es mucho más importante el rendimiento que la calidad, lo mismo ocurria con los equipos de anuncio callejero.....

Si no sabes que significa Clase AB, estudia un poco existe desde el tiempo de los tubos de vacio, en donde habia incluso Clas AB1 y clase AB2, asi que investiga un poco, porque para tu siguiente pregunta, por no saber eso no distingues un clase AB de un clase D, los clase D quedaron relegados muchos años por su mala calidad y para lograr una calidad aceptable el costo era demasiado elevado frente a un clase AB clásico

Porque digo que es un Clase AB, ya te lo repondi, te falta estudiar mucho todavia, por eso no ves lo que es obvio y no hace falta microscopio, de los propios datos proporcionados se desprende perfectamente que tipo de amplificador es, Cuando tengas la experiencia suficiente no preguntaras podras responder.


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 21, 2011)

Que arrogante eres... se lo que es la clase AB, no tengo por que demostrarte nada, ademas, son comentarios.

Me parece interesante lo que dices sobre la clase B, no sabia que fuera comun en audio (para radios) hace unos años...
Lo del transformador lo digo por que yo estudie la clase A en potencia con un transformador, ademas he visto amplificadores con transformador en la salida; en amplificadores marshall (para guitarra elecrica class AB), poco mas se de eso... si tu puedes aportarme mas iformacion, que decir que "manda a la basura lo mejor de la clase A" te lo agradeceria...

Has revisado el datasheet del VMA2016 ?... incluso internet dice que es clase D, no lo has buscado? que rendimiento maximo tiene un amplificador clase AB? ... demustra que me equivoco, solo quiero conocer la verdad, no me convenceras diciendome que "es obvio"...

Solo se lo que se, soy joven y defiendo mis conocimientos... no temo a equivocarme, ni a aprender cosas nuevas, corregir es de sabios... "yo solo se que no se nada"


----------



## pandacba (Abr 22, 2011)

Los marshall que tu dices, son con tubos de vacio, y esetipo de amplificador si lleva tranformadores y los hay como ya te lo he mencionado Clase A, B, AB1, AB2
También en la era de los transistores de germanio, dada la baja corriente que estos manejaban, tambien utilizaban transformadores de salida en configuraciónes push-pull en clase B o AB hasta que llegaron los primeros tipos que manejaban más corriente apareciendo los primeros amplificadores sin trnasformador de salida.... otro tanto ocurio con el silicio en los comienzos.
Si bien los tranformadores son típicos en los tubos de vacio, también existes unos diseños que no llevan transformador y se los conoce como OTL(Outpur Transformer Less) estas siglas también se aplicaban en los primeros tiempos de los semiconductores de germanio y o silicio, para remarcar que eran más avanzados al no llevar dicho transformador en la salida, es decir todos los actuales amplificafores obviamente son OTL's

Hubo clases A con un solo transitor que si utilzan transformador, pero no es lo mismo un pushpull clase A, la calidad y rango de frecuencias son muy diferentes por ende la calidad, ese tipo solo se utilizo prácticmante en amplificadores para radios de auto, done un 10% de THD es admisible y donde dado la amplitud de 5khz, una reducida banda pasante no se nota.... siendo por tanto por precio lo adecuado

Sobre el VMA ya te he dicho más que suficiente, por lo que no insistire sobre el tema, un clase D necesita bobinas de filtro en la salilda donde estan? las buscaste? y si tu crees que todo lo que se dice en internet es cierto estas frito, ya que hay muchas cosas erroneas, por eso solo leo cosas de fuentes y autores confiables y como ya me canse de explicarte pero no te entran balas, que quien ha construido diseñado, probado y ensayado miles de amplificadores sabe de que habla pero tu sigues insistiendo con que es un clase D listo, si eso te hace feliz y tu lo crees asi creelo..... que más da

Tu puedes creer lo que quieras, pero yo si se lo que digo y porque lo digo, claro es evidente que mis fuentes de razonamientos son muy diferentes, las tuyas son puramente lo que dice la red, y alli esta el problema aún no sabes dicernir información cierta de información falaz y falsa, y mientras no sepas discernir esos nada se puede hacer.... porque si incluso te doy las pautas de porque y sigues insistiendo en preguntar porque internet lo dice....... imposible seguir ya que esto pasa a ser pura perdida de tiempo dando vueltas sin sentido sobre los mismo ya que las pautas que te doy es evidente que no te interesan listo sigue creyendo a todo lo que dice internet y asi acabaras......(sobre cada tema internet solo presenta de un 1 a un 10% de la ifnormación completa, y en algunos casos la información falsa llega o trepa hasta un 80-90% siendo un standard el 50-60%) Para aprender bien hay que leer y mucho, libros enteros no articulitos resumidos en dos palabras por tipos que no tiene ni idea de lo que habaln, lleva muchaos años aprender en profundidad, y haber leido mucho, pero muchos libros de distitntos autores y luego un extenso periodo de prácticas, 
Aca muchos creen que por leer dos miserables articulos en internet ya saben todo...


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 23, 2011)

Si claro a valvulas, lo que pasa es que a mi me suena muy bien (no es que tenga un oido muy fino), ya sabes, con el mojo de las valvulas, y eso, pero en que influye precisamente el transformador de salida?

Respecto al VMA y las bobinas, ya tel dije antes; ademas si pongo links de internet y de mas, es para respaldar lo que digo, ya que, supongo que me creeran menos si solo lo digo yo, tu no me crees todavia; pero podras creer lo que pone en la pagina de V-module? aunque si te hace mas feliz creer que es clase AB, pues tu mismo.

http://v-module.chejian6.com/Product.aspx

Yo leo de todo, y despues decido si es creible o no, y ningun experto que ha construido, diseñado, probado y ensayado tantos amplificadores como cuenta, me va ha decir lo que debo y no debo creer. Tus raconamientos, no son tan solidos como piensas, y te recurdo que tu tambien estas escribiendo en internet, y no te creo cuando dices que es de clase AB... sabes, con esa prepotencia no llegaras muy lejos, creo que quien se cree que lo sabe todo eres tu.

"Cree a aquellos que buscan la verdad, duda de los que la han encontrado"
(André Gide)


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El otro amplifiacador no es switching ni alli, si vos crees creer eso alla vos y tus creencias, yo me baso en hechos concretos, si fuera switching debe llevar bobinas en las salidad para filtrar la portadora y ese no lo tiene....



Toda esta discusión comenzó cuando pandacba aseguró con bastante soberbia que el VMA2016 no podía ser un amplificador clase D ya que no tenia bobinas de filtro de la "portadora" y punto. Todo el que no pensara así era un ignorante que se basaba en las mentiras que circulan por Internet y no un estudioso como él.
Aseguró que era un clase AB como los TDA. Resulta que el mejor clase B tiene un rendimiento de 78,5%, la clase AB tiene menos debido al consumo constante del bias, y el VMA2016 tiene un rendimiento de 88%. O sea, es clase D o el segundo principio de la termodinámica es falso..!!!!!
Con respecto a que en el VMA2016 no tiene bobinas de filtro en la salida del parlante un "estudioso" como él debería saber que hace muchos años que se hacen amplificadores clase D sin filtros de salida. Se usan en todos los celulares, los iPad y similares. Adjunto la hoja de datos de un amplificador de este tipo.
Participo hace poco en este Foro y creo que si bien el intercanbio de opiniones lo enriquece y se supone que es el objetivo principal del mismo, algunos se tendrían que bajar del pedestal y tomarse un Rivotril antes de contestar en forma tan descortés.
No quiero empezar una nueva polémica. Solo expreso lo que senti al leer los descalificatorios comentarios de pandacba en total oposición al espiritu que debe tener un foro como este.
Saludos a todos.



eL1ct dijo:


> Yo leo de todo, y despues decido si es creible o no, y ningun experto que ha construido, diseñado, probado y ensayado tantos amplificadores como cuenta, me va ha decir lo que debo y no debo creer. Tus raconamientos, no son tan solidos como piensas, y te recurdo que tu tambien estas escribiendo en internet, y no te creo cuando dices que es de clase AB... sabes, con esa prepotencia no llegaras muy lejos, creo que quien se cree que lo sabe todo eres tu.
> 
> "Cree a aquellos que buscan la verdad, duda de los que la han encontrado"
> (André Gide)



Te felicito eL1ct, por tu calma y educación. Se ve que tu no necesitas Rivotril.
Un abrazo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

Error en lo celulares hay bobinas smd, que no seas capaz de identificarlas no es problema mio, si no filtras la portadora lo que sale es un verdadero desastre, hablas porque nunca constuiste uno ni los has escuchado ni lo has sometido a medicón con instrumental adecuado....

Ninguno de los dos ha puesto nada que sustente lo que dicen, siguen siendo palabras, pensamientos o no se que pero técnicamente dejan mucho que desea mal que les pese y si en el peor de los casos fuese(no hay un titio web oficial, en la hoja de datos no dice desmasiado) es un verdadero mamarracho de audio con ese 10% de distorción, y casi 10 dolares es carísimo ya que con mucho menos armo una etapa muy compacta de más potencia y disotrsión por debajo del 1%, 

y cuando se comienza a atacar a las personas o rebajarlas es la típica actidud de los individuos que no tienen ni conducta, ni son capaces de sotener lo que dicen, enontces el arma es el insulto, el menoscabo, eso los identifica plenamente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2011)

Estuve leyendo en www.v-module.com, que supuestamente son los fabricantes de este bicho...y no dice nada de nada sobre el modo en el que trabaja (y a juzgar por la dirección que aparece - en Beijing - no son unos tíos muy confiables que digamos ). De todas formas, tienen un módulo Clase D de 3+3W con 5.5V...y a ese lo publicitan así....pero sigo sin saber que "clase" son los otros...aunque me inclino a pensar que son "clase CUENTO" .

Por otra parte, lo que dice Piratex es 100% cierto. Texas Instruments tiene una línea de amplificadores clase D que se llama algo así como "Pure Path" o "Direct Path" (cuando encuentre el mail de TI se los digo con certeza) y NO USA inductores a la salida en los chips que están destinados a celulares y cosas chiquitas...


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 24, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Error en lo celulares hay bobinas smd, que no seas capaz de identificarlas no es problema mio, si no filtras la portadora lo que sale es un verdadero desastre, hablas porque nunca constuiste uno ni los has escuchado ni lo has sometido a medicón con instrumental adecuado....
> 
> Ninguno de los dos ha puesto nada que sustente lo que dicen, siguen siendo palabras, pensamientos o no se que pero técnicamente dejan mucho que desea mal que les pese y si en el peor de los casos fuese(no hay un titio web oficial, en la hoja de datos no dice desmasiado) es un verdadero mamarracho de audio con ese 10% de distorción, y casi 10 dolares es carísimo ya que con mucho menos armo una etapa muy compacta de más potencia y disotrsión por debajo del 1%,
> 
> y cuando se comienza a atacar a las personas o rebajarlas es la típica actidud de los individuos que no tienen ni conducta, ni son capaces de sotener lo que dicen, enontces el arma es el insulto, el menoscabo, eso los identifica plenamente



La falta de Rivotril te hizo olvidar que la discusion era sobre si el VMA2016 era clase D o no.
La distorsion no tiene nada que ver con el tema. No se dijo que el VMA fuera bueno.
Error tuyo en los celulares nuevos y en las iPad y similares no se usan bobinas desde el año 2008. Se usa un sistema de realimentación negativa que elimina el problema de la frecuencia de muestreo que vos erradamente llamás portadora, para el caso de usar parlantes electromagneticos. 
Que vos no lo supieras no te permite dudar de mi capacidad tecnica y calificar de mamarracho lo que digo. Tengo y uso varios amplificadores clase D de los que vos sin conocerme aseguras que no los he escuchado. Es un acto mas de soberbia y descalificación gratuita y sin fundamento. Rivotril...Rivotril...
Por lo vista te pone loco que alguien pueda contradecirte y si relees lo que escribiste te tendría que quedar bien claro quien es el que menoscaba y descalifica.
Saludos.


----------



## kikoaaf (Abr 24, 2011)

Extraido de la pagina del fabricante: http://v-module.chejian6.com/Product.aspx

"_VMA2016: 10-24V, 0.6"x1.0"x0.15", high effeciency 10Wx2 stereo class D audio amplifier module_"

Mas que Rivotril seria un Piportil L4!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> Extraido de la pagina del fabricante: http://v-module.chejian6.com/Product.aspx
> "_VMA2016: 10-24V, 0.6"x1.0"x0.15", high effeciency 10Wx2 stereo class D audio amplifier module_"


Interesante....www.v-module.com es un alias de v-module.chejian6.com...
Mas interesante: solo en la lista de productos (que ayer no pude entrar por que me daba error 404 ) dice que es clase D, pero no en el datsheet....
Es probable que tengamos que guardar este ampli hasta que v-module evolucione lo suficiente como para escribir datasheets que sean coherentes....


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 25, 2011)

Para quienes esten interesados en estos amplificadores sin filtros les adjunto la nota de aplicación de National del año 2006.
Saludos.


----------

